# الفرق بين  بنات زمان وبنات الان    واحكم انت



## يوليوس44 (14 يونيو 2012)

* طبعا كل واحدة من بنات حواء هتقول ياريت ارجع ايام زمان  . هيبقى حلم حياتها انها تعيش  ايام زمان  . قول لزمان ارجع يازمان  ههههههههههههههه 

*





​
*تحياتى 
يوليوس ( عدو المراة)​*


----------



## watergold (14 يونيو 2012)

*حرام عليك انت شان حرب قوية على الستات و بتستعمل اسلحة من عيار ثقيل* :gun:​


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *حرام عليك انت شان حرب قوية على الستات و بتستعمل اسلحة من عيار ثقيل* :gun:​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يبارك فيك نورت الموضوع  دة مفتوحة من زمان  يااخى  لاتخف على اخوك  مستمر فى الحرب​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *حرام عليك انت شان حرب قوية على الستات و بتستعمل اسلحة من عيار ثقيل* :gun:​



هههههههههه.. يوليوس هو قائد اكبر جبهه قتاليه لمحاربة اي شيء فيه 
نون النسوه علي رأي عبود


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * طبعا كل واحدة من بنات حواء هتقول ياريت ارجع ايام زمان  . هيبقى حلم حياتها انها تعيش  ايام زمان  . قول لزمان ارجع يازمان  ههههههههههههههه
> 
> *
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه..جيت ع الوجع

لكن شوية فوتوشوب يظبطوا المسائل ...     :budo:


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ههههههههههههههه..جيت ع الوجع
> 
> لكن شوية فوتوشوب يظبطوا المسائل ...     :budo:



 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 نورت الموضوع يااخى الحبيب ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2012)

مش كله بيكون كدا علي فكره

في ناس مهما عملوا بيفضلوا علي حالهم سمباتيك خالص 
لان طبيعتهم مش قابله للزياده اصلا


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هههههههههه.. يوليوس هو قائد اكبر جبهه قتاليه لمحاربة اي شيء فيه
> نون النسوه علي رأي عبود



 نورت الموضوع يااخى الحبيب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قائد مرة واحدة  غلطان انا  يعنى 
  انى بدافع عنكم ماانتم بتخافوا ياعم منهم  .


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مش كله بيكون كدا علي فكره
> 
> في ناس مهما عملوا بيفضلوا علي حالهم سمباتيك خالص
> لان طبيعتهم مش قابله للزياده اصلا





*نورتى الموضوع يااختى الغالية 
دة فين  عنوانها فين دة   مش علشان حاجة بس نحطها فى المتحف المصرى  علشان حاجة نادرة  الوجود  وسمباتيك وكمان خالص يابوووووووووووووووى وين هذة البت​*


----------



## نغم (14 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *وين هذة البت *​


 
 لو فقدت الامل فى الدول العربية هههه ففى الدول الاوربية متواجدة رغم تطور الزمن ..
هههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يونيو 2012)

نغم قال:


> لو فقدت الامل فى الدول العربية هههه ففى الدول الاوربية متواجدة رغم تطور الزمن ..
> هههههههه



* ههههههههههههههههه اولا نورت الموضوع اختى الغالية 
ثانيا:- انا خايف يضرب المشوار الى االدول الاوربية  هيطلع اخذو عدوى من  الدول العربية وحد تطور  فى بنات حواء.   وبعدين هناك برد  ابرد من التلج  قولى كدة عايزين تخلصوا من عدو المراة  لالالا اطمنوا وحطوا فى باطنك بطيخ صيفى   انا قاعد على قلبكم  :59: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *نورتى الموضوع يااختى الغالية
> دة فين  عنوانها فين دة   مش علشان حاجة بس نحطها فى المتحف المصرى  علشان حاجة نادرة  الوجود  وسمباتيك وكمان خالص يابوووووووووووووووى وين هذة البت​*




موجوده :smile01


----------



## soul & life (15 يونيو 2012)

*انت عاوزنا نرجع لزمان ؟؟؟  متعرفش انه فى ادويه ممكن  تخلينا نتغلب على السمنه و من غير ما نرجع لورا وهنفضل سمبتيك علطول*


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> موجوده :smile01



* فين  العنوان بسرعة المتحف محتاج عينة من النوع دة بسرعة هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *انت عاوزنا نرجع لزمان ؟؟؟  متعرفش انه فى ادويه ممكن  تخلينا نتغلب على السمنه و من غير ما نرجع لورا وهنفضل سمبتيك علطول*




* نورتى الموضوع يااختى الغالية
 من حكمدار العاصمة الى  بنات حواء :act23: فى منتدى الكنيسة  لا تشرب الدواء به سم قاتل :act23: 
 اكرر من حكمدار العاصمة  لاتشرب الدواء به سم قاتل:act23: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يونيو 2012)

*بنات زمان مختلفين عن بنات تلوقتى فى البساطه يا يوليوس مش اكتر لانه ستات زمان كانوا مليانين لكن تلوقتى تلاقى البنت من دول لو تخنت كيلو تخس قدامه 5 هههههههه عشان تبقى حلوة مهما حصل لكن التطور الطبيعى للحياه من متطلباتها  دة لازم والا هنفضل عايشين عمرنا فى العصر الحجرى *


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *بنات زمان مختلفين عن بنات تلوقتى فى البساطه يا يوليوس مش اكتر لانه ستات زمان كانوا مليانين لكن تلوقتى تلاقى البنت من دول لو تخنت كيلو تخس قدامه 5 هههههههه عشان تبقى حلوة مهما حصل لكن التطور الطبيعى للحياه من متطلباتها  دة لازم والا هنفضل عايشين عمرنا فى العصر الحجرى *[/QUOTE
> 
> *
> نورتى الموضوع يااختى الغالية انامعاكى انة كانوا فى البساطة.  حكاية تخس  5 كيلوا  علشان تخنت كيلو  دة مش صعبة   يعنى انااسمع انها تخس كيلو تخنن اامامة 5 كيلو دة معقولة طبعا . والمشكلة كل  واحدة عاملة رجيم  بس اكلت النهاردة حلة محشى صغيرة بس وكام طبق مكرونة بس فراخة واخدة بس وشربة طبق شوربةبس و اكلة الحلو صنية  بسبوسة بس  تفتكرى الرجيم يجب نتيجة معاها
> ...


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> G.a.L.a.x.y قال:
> 
> 
> > *بنات زمان مختلفين عن بنات تلوقتى فى البساطه يا يوليوس مش اكتر لانه ستات زمان كانوا مليانين لكن تلوقتى تلاقى البنت من دول لو تخنت كيلو تخس قدامه 5 هههههههه عشان تبقى حلوة مهما حصل لكن التطور الطبيعى للحياه من متطلباتها  دة لازم والا هنفضل عايشين عمرنا فى العصر الحجرى *[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## soul & life (15 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * نورتى الموضوع يااختى الغالية​*
> * من حكمدار العاصمة الى  بنات حواء :act23: فى منتدى الكنيسة  لا تشرب الدواء به سم قاتل :act23: *
> 
> * اكرر من حكمدار العاصمة  لاتشرب الدواء به سم قاتل:act23: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 :bud:سم وقاتل كمان هى وصلت للسم كده انت بقيت عدو المراْه
كل واحده تخلى بالها من نفسها مبقاش فى امان فى المنتدى ههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> يوليوس44 قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> G.a.L.a.x.y قال:
> 
> 
> > فى  كتير بنات حواء تعمل كل شى غريب ومستحيل اما ماتروحى كدة مراكز التخسيس هتلاقى 99% بنات حواء  وستات  والراجل فية 1% بس  م هههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> :bud:سم وقاتل كمان هى وصلت للسم كده انت بقيت عدو المراْه
> كل واحده تخلى بالها من نفسها مبقاش فى امان فى المنتدى ههههه



* هههههههههههههههههه مش انتى بتقولى بنات حواء تاخذ دواء علشان تخس 
 بنصح البنات ابقى غلطان  *


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> يوليوس44 قال:
> 
> 
> > خليك ايجابى
> ...


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> G.a.L.a.x.y قال:
> 
> 
> > * الطيب الى يحتاج الى اصحاء وانما المرضى يااختىالغالية  اللى يروح للدكتور هو المريض بس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> يوليوس44 قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------

